
Analyst: All These Concerns Over EA And Star Wars Are “Overdone” - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/20/analyst-all-these-concerns-over-ea-and-star-wars-are-overdone/
======
phaus
It is ridiculous that EA's stock has taken a hit over this game. Many people
said that Bioware couldn't make a decent MMO, but they ended up making
arguably the best MMORPG to date. While the game isn't going to be as
profitable as the World of Warcraft, it doesn't mean that they won't make
their money back. At one point they had over a million subscribers, so that's
at least $60 million right there. If the game keeps even half of them, that's
going to be $7.5 million each month. MMOs aren't made for instant profit, they
are a long-term investment.

If Bioware had released either a great game with tons of bugs or a crappy game
with no bugs, they would likely be looking at a huge loss. Fortunately, the
Old Republic's launch was one of the smoothest in the history of MMORPGs and
Bioware has a reputation as a developer that continues to release patches long
after a game is released.

